# 66 GTO Tri-Power Choke Idle Problem



## the6watts (Jan 7, 2016)

Was wondering if anyone had any ideas on a problem I’m having with my 66 Tri Power Choke that won’t open fully. I’ve had the car 6 years no problems with starting cold or warm. Recently, when I start the car cold the choke engages and idles about 1,500 rpm. might be a little high, but, after it’s warmed up I rev the engine and the choke stays on in fact it idles higher. I open the hood and can see the choke is still on. I manually increase the throttle linkage higher to release off choke, and depress the choke stove rod to fully open the choke and take it off high idle to warm idle. I release throttle linkage and the engine idles at 850 - 900 rpm perfect. 

Now, the problem, I rev the engine again and for some reason the choke stove pin elevates and engages the choke and high idle again and I’m back to where I started. 

I’m assuming it is the choke stove that the problem. I believe, but, could be wrong that the choke stove engages the choke and retracts it’s fully once the engine is warm. It’s an after market stove choke. I’m not a carb person and didn’t want to jump to conclusions and not fix the real problem. Anyway, hoping someone may have similar experience, suggestions or ideas for a solution. 
Thanks in advance for any feedback.


----------



## Scott06 (May 6, 2020)

I would reach out to the guys at Pontiac Tripower? You may have seen this video of theirs 




I suspect he vacuum pull off canister isnt working on yours. I think that is what opens the coke against the coil that is initially closing it until it heats up.


----------



## the6watts (Jan 7, 2016)

Scott06 said:


> I would reach out to the guys at Pontiac Tripower? You may have seen this video of theirs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did see the video. Thank for for the suggestion to reach out to Pontiac Tri Power. 👍


----------

